# Color Changing for the Bandit



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

It is hard to believe the color change since June.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

His bandit mask may be gone, but he is so cute whatever color he ends up to be!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Bandit is awfully cute! It's amazing they change so quickly.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Wow, what a difference, looks like a completely different dog. Still as cute as ever though.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Does his hair stay out of his eyes like that? If so, that's great. Lola has three inches of bangs in her eyes if I don't pull it back, and sometimes, even if I do.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just adorable...no matter what color!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

He's really beautiful. I got Willow when she was almost a year old and I missed out on seeing her change. I regret not having that fun. I printed the 2nd picture of Bandit to take to the groomer as I'm letting Willow's hair grow out on her face and I would love to get her to look like that. Her hair seems to be so curly I don't know if it will ever lay down around the top of her head.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh my gosh he's so cute. I like him in both pictures.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

How old is Bandit in both the pictures? He is beautiful.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

boomana said:


> Does his hair stay out of his eyes like that? If so, that's great. Lola has three inches of bangs in her eyes if I don't pull it back, and sometimes, even if I do.


NO! The hair unfortunately stays in his eyes. I comb it and take pictures quickly afterwards so I can see their eyes. I've since become frustrated and cut the bangs. They are just so much cuter when their eyes show. Plus, I really want my little guys to be able to see.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Lisa T. said:


> How old is Bandit in both the pictures? He is beautiful.


The Bandit was born in April. I got him at around 8 weeks old, so the first pic is around that time. The second pic is from a couple of weeks ago. My little guys are about 7 months old now. So, the first pic is around 8 weeks old or so, and the second pic is at 6 months of age.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

He is rally adorable in both pics! Amazes me to how much they can change color. Sophie had a big problem with hair covering her eyes too. I keep it trimmed now. I love seeing her pretty eyes. And better yet...what she is eyeing to go steal or chew on lol


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I keep Scout's hair trimmed around his eyes. Truffles has never had hers trimmed. Everyday I brush her hair back and make two little pigtails to the side. Her hair still ends up in her eyes. When I say lets fix your hair she jumps up on the sofa because thats where I fix the pigtails. I think she knows that I am going to get the hair out of her eyes.  I have considered trimming around her eyes, but she looks so cute in colorful bows and bands.


----------

